# Rich Bucher ESPN News a GS deal could be done by week's end



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have seen now from multiple boards and poster's the following information

Just a few minutes ago

Ric Bucher was on ESPNews just now indicated Golden State has the best offer on the table, and stated Pietrus and Murphy for Artest and Foster is the deal that could go down. 


This deal could happen tomorrow, but it could be a few days.
......
again this is being reported as very possible deal that is in the works but not a done deal..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Foster olso? doesnt look a good deal to me.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Murphy is actually a very solid player. The guy can get double-doubles and also hit 3s. He is consistant. I know he is dung compared to Artest, but considering all the possible players he is a pretty good guy to add to your team. Pietrus I don't know much about.

Personally if I was a Pacers fan, I'd love to get draft picks but it looks like they are going to go after players that can help them this season and Murphy can def. do that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

GS has to throw in some picks before I do it.If it's Dunleavy and Murphy then that's another story.That would be reasonably fair to the Pacers.
I don't know enough about Pietrus to say much about him though.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Diable said:


> GS has to throw in some picks before I do it.If it's Dunleavy and Murphy then that's another story.That would be reasonably fair to the Pacers.
> I don't know enough about Pietrus to say much about him though.


Pietrus is that on the verge of a possible breakout kind of player Donnie is hoping to find.. great potential , athletic, is only 23...buried in the rotation somewhat... alot of people have high expectations for this kid..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> GS has to throw in some picks before I do it.If it's Dunleavy and Murphy then that's another story.That would be reasonably fair to the Pacers.
> I don't know enough about Pietrus to say much about him though.


Dunleavy has really been strugling this season and Pietrus is very promising player who has scored over 10ppg with only 20mpg. If I had to choose one of those players, I would definately choose Pietrus.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Dunleavy has really been strugling this season and Pietrus is very promising player who has scored over 10ppg with only 20mpg. If I had to choose one of those players, I would definately choose Pietrus.


Yes.. Dunleavy is too inconsistent... Pietrus alot more promise.. and nicer contract


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> Pietrus is that on the verge of a possible breakout kind of player Donnie is hoping to find.. great potential , athletic, is only 23...buried in the rotation somewhat... alot of people have high expectations for this kid..


Murphy would start for us at the 4. Pietrus, strangely enough, is kind of like a poor man's Artest. Athletic, versatile and ultra-competitive. Maybe Joe Johnson is a better comparison. Three years from now this could be looked at as a great trade for us. I would pull the trigger if this is on the table. Murphy boards just as well as Foster, and even though his defense isn't as good, he is healthy now and can really score. We could really use 16 ppg right now, especially inside. A little blurp on Pietrus by ESPN's John Hollinger...



> Pietrus is an intriguing player because of his ability to defend and shoot 3-pointers, so it's puzzling that he didn't see more playing time. Offensively, he came on like gangbusters late in the season, shooting 6-for-6 on 3s in a late-season win over Phoenix and posting two 25-point games in April. He's developed a knack for shooting the long ball coming off a curl, and although his overall percentage on 3s was only 34.4 percent, he was making them at a much higher clip down the stretch.
> 
> Pietrus also has become much less passive offensively, as seen by the increase in his Usage Rate. He went to the rim more often and substantially improved his rate of free-throw attempts as a result. He's athletic enough to do damage on the drive, but needs to improve his off-the-dribble game and drop fewer passes. Additionally, his free-throw stroke needs work.
> 
> ...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers have just waived Howard Eisley so it's possible that there attempting something.

As far as going about this deal, I don't believe it until I see it.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Clippers have just waived Howard Eisley so it's possible that there attempting something.
> 
> As far as going about this deal, I don't believe it until I see it.


Maybe we are sending the Clips A.J. and getting Livingston back. I doubt it, but it could happen.



> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Ron Artest
> 6-7 SF from St. John's
> ...


This would make the Clips very dangerous. We could also sign Sprewell, as recently reported, to help us get through this year. Good long-term trade. Though I've heard L.A. has scoffed at the idea of trading away Livingston. Maybe we could send Tinsley instead, since he is BYC. Or maybe a pick would do it?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Update:

Ric Bucher on again just now

he talked to Walsh today 5-8 teams still in the running. he would love to get a down today or tommorrow

Still saying that Golden state has the lead.

He said the warriors have NOT offered Troy Murphy. Donnie walsh said he's asked for Murphy but G.S. hasn't offered him. Pietrus is the main name on the table right now.

He said a deal won't be made until at LEAST till the end of this week, maybe later...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We shouldn't do this trade if we have to get rid of Foster. Give them AJ and Pollard instead.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> We shouldn't do this trade if we have to get rid of Foster. Give them AJ and Pollard instead.


Nice avatar, Legend!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Nice avatar, Legend!


Thanks, I would say nice avatar to you as well, but Walsh looks like **** in that picture.

Also, congrats on becoming a SM! You should get a personal forum.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

From Mark Stein's Dialy Dime 



> 2. If the Golden State Warriors now lead the Ron Artest Sweepstakes, as some of the other Artest suitors believe, don't expect a trade before Friday at the earliest.
> 
> Reason being: Indy visits Golden State in a nationally televised game Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not thrilled about Murphy's contract...I really like him as a player but we'd be screwed next year between him, JO, Bender, Croshere and Jackson. And it's not like he's the final piece we need in the puzzle: A lineup of Tinsley, Jax, Granger/Freddie, Murphy, JO isn't really gonna scare Detroit or Miami.

I'd rather get a cheap guy like McCants or Pietrus along with some draft picks and an expiring contract than take on an albatros like 5 yrs/$50 mil (murphy's deal) that will hinder us from having a real title shot until 2009.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> This deal could happen tomorrow, but it could be a few days.


...or it could take a week, or six weeks.

If it doesn't happen Saturday I'm starting to think it won't happen at all. Personally, I'm starting not to care. If the Bulls would end their losing streak I really think I wouldn't care what ends up happening with the Pacers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> I have seen now from multiple boards and poster's the following information
> 
> Just a few minutes ago
> 
> ...


That leaves the Warriors w/o a decent backup at either wing position. More players might need to be thrown in somewhere. Either that or they keep MP


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Encouraging news!!

Posted on Thu, Jan. 05, 2006

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercu...s/13552916.htm



> Warriors mum amid Artest trade rumors
> Posted on Thu, Jan. 05, 2006
> 
> THE SPECULATION HAS INCLUDED MURPHY, DUNLEAVY, PIETRUS, DIOGU
> ...





> *Neither Warriors executive Chris Mullin nor General Manager Rod Higgins would comment. It is team policy not to discuss trade speculation or players on other teams. But there is reason to believe there might be some truth to the rumors.
> 
> Sources from other teams are leaking information to the media that the Warriors are involved. Plus, Higgins and Mullin stayed in Oakland during the recent trip. At least one of them usually accompanies the team on the road.
> Speculation involving the Warriors has included power forward Troy Murphy, small forward Mike Dunleavy, swingman Mickael Pietrus and rookie Ike Diogu*.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That is very encouraging news. At this point, I just want to get the trade done and over with so that we can move on. PLEASE let this happen tomorrow.

The package of Murphy/Pietrus is the one I want most right how I guess. Though I don't want to lose Foster. We'll just have to wait and see what happens and pray for a good deal soon...tomorrow?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Who I want us to get in this deal... in order:
1. Ike
2. Troy
3. Petri-dish
4. Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I suppose this is encouraging news for Pacers fans.

Getting Murphy would, indeed, give you guys an interesting front court offensively. I hope Jermaine helps on D well...

As for Murph's contract, for the numbers he puts up, it's a fair salary. Under Chris Mullin's watch, the two 'steal' signings were Murphy and J-Rich for the $ they got. Of course, Mullin turned around and resigned Dunleavy for major money...you guys sure you don't want to take him off our hands?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why should we trade Foster? It's our best rebounder, it's stupid to deal him away...

I like the GS players we could get, except Dunleavy.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Of course, Mullin turned around and resigned Dunleavy for major money...you guys sure you don't want to take him off our hands?


We're positive


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Who I want us to get in this deal... in order:
> 1. Ike
> 2. Troy
> 3. Petri-dish
> 4. Dunleavy Jr.


No way.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No way.


I didn't mean all of them...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why should we trade Foster? It's our best rebounder, it's stupid to deal him away...
> 
> I like the GS players we could get, except Dunleavy.



Agreed, I mean rebounding has been a major weakness this year, why would we want to trade a good rebounder like Foster is beyond me, and aren't Croshere and Murphy a mirror of each other???...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sorry but if you dont want Murphy and Mickael you have to be crazy. Peitrus can devleoped into a very very good wing G.S. is stupid that they didnt use to over Dunleavy. I hope you know the past two years Murphy has averaged a double-double and your complaining about losing Foster because of rebounding. Stop overrating average players. Murphy would open the post up alot for Jermaine with his perimeter shooting and Granger could go down low when he is in the game as well. this would be a great trade for the Pacers. The Warriors would be dumb to do this in my opinon.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Actually, IMO Murphy is a very solid rebounder.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> I am sorry but if you dont want Murphy and Mickael you have to be crazy. Peitrus can devleoped into a very very good wing G.S. is stupid that they didnt use to over Dunleavy. I hope you know the past two years Murphy has averaged a double-double and your complaining about losing Foster because of rebounding. Stop overrating average players. Murphy would open the post up alot for Jermaine with his perimeter shooting and Granger could go down low when he is in the game as well. this would be a great trade for the Pacers. The Warriors would be dumb to do this in my opinon.



Why would Golden State be dumb? They get an MVP-caliber player and one of the best offensive rebounders in the league.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Then they are weak with big guys. Murphy realy spread the floor for them and has been playing very well and Mickael can devlope into a very nice player. While Artest is a question mark about what is gonna happen with him.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I would be so happy, if we got Pietrus.. I have really liked watching him playing for GS and I wonder why isn't he on their starting lineup instead of Dunleavy.

My wishlist: 

1. Mickael Pietrus
2. Ike
3. Murphy
4. Dunleavy


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Last night was the first I'd seen Diogu play. I WANT THIS GUY. Can play 3 or 4. Post up or play perimeter. Guard 3s or 4s. Run the floor. Didn't see him take any jumpers but he shoots 80% from the line and Doug Collins was saying he was known as a really good FT shooter in college, which means he must be pretty good from 15-18 feet too. 

I'd really like a lineup of:
Tinsley
Jackson
Diogu
JO
Foster

with Granger, Jones, Sarunas and Harrison off the bench.

If we could get Diogu, another contributor (preferably a big guy) and a draft pick for Ron and Austin, I'm all for it. Although, I'd still rather Maggette.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> Last night was the first I'd seen Diogu play. I WANT THIS GUY. Can play 3 or 4. Post up or play perimeter. Guard 3s or 4s. Run the floor. Didn't see him take any jumpers but he shoots 80% from the line and Doug Collins was saying he was known as a really good FT shooter in college, which means he must be pretty good from 15-18 feet too.


SLOW IT DOWN there son...as much as you'd love to have this guy, Warriors fan would like LEAST to let this guy leave town. 

Personally, I'd give ya Troy Murphy 10 out of 10 times over Diogu _because _ of the fact that he give the Warriors something that nobody else (sans _maybe _ J-Rich)--a low post presence on the offensive end. Murphy has struggled with the low post his whole career, and while he's made a concerted effort to try to improve in the post, most times Troy will fall back to his J (which is a good one, but with the team at Golden State, another jump shooter is like bringing sand to the beach at this point).

I will say this, though; if Mullin lets Diogu leave town for the uncertainty that comes with Ron Artest, I'd have to give serious thought about renewing my season tickets...


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

bruindre said:


> SLOW IT DOWN there son...as much as you'd love to have this guy, Warriors fan would like LEAST to let this guy leave town.
> 
> Personally, I'd give ya Troy Murphy 10 out of 10 times over Diogu _because _ of the fact that he give the Warriors something that nobody else (sans _maybe _ J-Rich)--a low post presence on the offensive end. Murphy has struggled with the low post his whole career, and while he's made a concerted effort to try to improve in the post, most times Troy will fall back to his J (which is a good one, but with the team at Golden State, another jump shooter is like bringing sand to the beach at this point).
> 
> I will say this, though; if Mullin lets Diogu leave town for the uncertainty that comes with Ron Artest, I'd have to give serious thought about renewing my season tickets...


the uncertainty of ron artest :biggrin: You player Giogu is a undersized powerforward with no muscle. He does have a low post game but not one even close to ron artest. Everytime ron gets the ball its a mismatch.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I like the Pietrus-Murphy deal. THey are both solid players, but a 1st round DP would have to be included, because Artest is an all-star and former defensive POY.

GS looks good if this deal goes down. BD, JRich, and Ron. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

jdohman said:


> the uncertainty of ron artest :biggrin: You player Giogu is a undersized powerforward with no muscle. He does have a low post game but not one even close to ron artest. Everytime ron gets the ball its a mismatch.


The uncertainty i eluded to concerned his *OFFCOURT * behavior...or is that something the Warriors are suppose to ignore?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

chucho said:


> Murphy is actually a very solid player. The guy can get double-doubles and also hit 3s. He is consistant. I know he is dung compared to Artest, but considering all the possible players he is a pretty good guy to add to your team. Pietrus I don't know much about.
> 
> Personally if I was a Pacers fan, I'd love to get draft picks but it looks like they are going to go after players that can help them this season and Murphy can def. do that.


Pietrus is solid on both ends, can hit the 3, and plays good d (but not nearly as good as Ron there). also a good steals guy. he'll help your club.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Fred Jones
> ...



I would think that would make both parties happy.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Ike Diogu's quickly speeding towards the status of "untradeable" along with J-Rich and Baron, but hey, you never know...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Last night was the first I'd seen Diogu play. I WANT THIS GUY. Can play 3 or 4. Post up or play perimeter. Guard 3s or 4s. Run the floor. Didn't see him take any jumpers but he shoots 80% from the line and Doug Collins was saying he was known as a really good FT shooter in college, which means he must be pretty good from 15-18 feet too.
> 
> I'd really like a lineup of:
> Tinsley
> ...


I highly doubt Diogu can guard SFs. He's got speed, but this is the NBA we're talking about.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> Ike Diogu's quickly speeding towards the status of "untradeable" along with J-Rich and Baron, but hey, you never know...



No doubt. I saw his breakout game against detroit. Kid is fierce. You would get a monster talent in Artest though.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Rookies sure get overrated fat on BBB.net. He is decent but he hasn't shown near enough to warrant GS (whenis the last time they have even made the playoffs?) turning down an All Star and DPotY. I mean come on.


----------

